# Hobby Expo PHOTOS Batmobile, Star Trek, Captain Action and more!



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

At iHobby Expo 2010, Polar Lights showed the complete unaltered Alex Ross Batmobile art. It shows Batman's mask and Gotham City. Really beautiful artwork. The Deluxe box will be $50 and will have options for all three seasons Batmobiles and the Penquinmobile plus photoetched parts in silver and bronze according to Bob Plant. 

There are no plans to offer it as a print. It was very expensive but well worth it to have Ross' classy art. The test shot was not there but I don't mind waiting for them to get it as accurate as possible. Jamie left early after setup so I didn't get to say hi and thanks.

Tom Lowe was there very busy talking with buyers.

The HO Batmobile will be black and white versions as you can see in the photos. They also will reissue the Leif Ericson with lights and maybe a mp3 of the cardboard record. Comic Scenes Captain America has a new resculpted and much improved head.

Captain Action boxes were there with a new larger second action figure box and I took photos of the back of the box showing the Marvel Comics Heroes.

Powermasters racing fuel had an attention getting large poster of a blonde model and gave away calendars.

Revell will reissue the Gold Knight on horse according to Revell's Bill Lastovich, who's an expert on 1960's Aurora hobby stores.

Atlantis had the Aurora Bears and Stallion kits.

Polar Lights/Round 2, Revell, Atlantis and Hobbytalk were all polite and helpful to fans like me. They really appreciate their customers and don't take them for granted. Polar Lights was busy with buyers on the trade only days but they were happy and very considerate to answer fans questions. A positive attitude like that makes me a loyal customer.

Battlestar Galactica from Moebius Models is very impressive with all the little details. Pictures don't do it justice. I couldn't tell if the Galactica nameplate was plastic or a decal with shading but that was a question I had. If it's a decal it looks great. Vampirella has the Dynamite Comics logo which was neat. They had other kits like Elvira and Dracula. 

Thanks to Bob Plant of Polar Lights for patiently answering all my fanboy questions.

BatToys


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)




----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks for all the photos and the news.


----------



## ken1701 (Mar 22, 2010)

was there any news on the 1/350 tos e at the fair.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

As far as I can see, the only "new" Star Trek kits announced were a Klingon Cruiser re-pop and a Glow-in-the-Dark version of the original AMT Enterprise.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

derric1968 said:


> As far as I can see, the only "new" Star Trek kits announced were a Klingon Cruiser re-pop and a Glow-in-the-Dark version of the original AMT Enterprise.


 That's it????!?!

CRAP!:drunk:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Where's the Glow TOS Enterprise? Is that the 18"er? I'm all a-buzz!

Will be great to see the Darkshadow's figures and Mummy as well!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Well, Round 2 does have a large back-log of announced Trek kits that they need to deliver, so it is possible that they're holding off on some new Trek announcements until Wonderfest.

I'm just not sure what to think about those guys right now. After reviewing Cult's report, I see that the only completely new tool kit they are showing off is the Batmobile. Everything else they have on display are repops. I don't mind the repops. I'd just like to see more new stuff in the mix.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I think it's a good idea, at the current time, with what AMT's doing. Let the economy get back on it's feet before they bring out entirely new items. Besides, AMT has over 1 million molds to fall back on as it is.


----------



## ken1701 (Mar 22, 2010)

so round 2 want to live off repops and not put alot a money into new products unlike moebius who does both. i wish moebius had trek .


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

No Abrams Enterprise build ups at the show?


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I didn't see the Abrahms on display. I think they are still working on it.


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

So R2 is reissuing the 12" Captain Action and all the Marvel hero costumes?? WOW!


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't suppose that inaccurate Klingon battlecruiser will have any new parts to correct it?


----------



## oggy4u (Sep 27, 2007)

Whats wrong with the old Klingon D7 Battle cruiser? http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/images/smilies/confused.gif


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

oggy4u said:


> Whats wrong with the old Klingon D7 Battle cruiser? http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/images/smilies/confused.gif




Assuming this isn't the old Klingon battlecruiser from the tv series....freeze some of the frames at the beginning of STTMP and you'll see how lacking it is in detail, especially the command/bridge section at the front. The detail on the AMT one is terrible. Basically as there isn't any detail.


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

spindrift said:


> So R2 is reissuing the 12" Captain Action and all the Marvel hero costumes?? WOW!


Well, looks like two _new_ Marvel costumes as well as Cap and Spidey. That one's a surprise as I never got the impression Captain Action did very well for Playing Mantis.


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

SUNGOD said:


> Assuming this isn't the old Klingon battlecruiser from the tv series....freeze some of the frames at the beginning of STTMP and you'll see how lacking it is in detail, especially the command/bridge section at the front. The detail on the AMT one is terrible. Basically as there isn't any detail.


That's the TV D7 Klingon ship, not the movie K'Tinga class ship. The D7 was one of AMT's most accurate kits as they built the model used in the tv series. I for one am glad to see it's return to the hobby shop shelves.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Capt. Krik said:


> That's the TV D7 Klingon ship, not the movie K'Tinga class ship. The D7 was one of AMT's most accurate kits as they built the model used in the tv series. I for one am glad to see it's return to the hobby shop shelves.



Ah, my mistake......thought it was the movie one.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

derric1968 said:


> Well, Round 2 does have a large back-log of announced Trek kits that they need to deliver, so it is possible that they're holding off on some new Trek announcements until Wonderfest.
> 
> I'm just not sure what to think about those guys right now. After reviewing Cult's report, I see that the only completely new tool kit they are showing off is the Batmobile. Everything else they have on display are repops. I don't mind the repops. I'd just like to see more new stuff in the mix.


They are still trying to get the 1/350 TOS E approved upstairs.

As I always say, these boards are fine. But a dropped in the mail letter requesting something goes a lot further.
If people want the 350 E they need to have a letter campaign directed at the people at Round2 who have their hold on the purse strings.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Where's the Glow TOS Enterprise? Is that the 18"er? I'm all a-buzz!
> 
> Will be great to see the Darkshadow's figures and Mummy as well!


That is the 18 incher. It carries markings for the Defiant and includes a little plastic tholian cruiser.


----------



## hisyouthfulward (Oct 23, 2009)

I am absolutely floored!! I can't believe that all this great stuff is coming out. It's like stumbling into a timewarp and being back in the 60's (thankfully without the hippies) How weird is it that I'm more stunned by the toys and plastic models than the blonde model?


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

At first I was thinking "What the HE#$&& is she holding!" LOL 

If we don't get our 1/350 TOS Enterprise THE ONLY! Enerprise I'm gonna rip some heads off starting with the entire Republican party! :tongue:


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

fluke,

Kindly keep that foul political talk away from this pure discussion of models. G'wan! Git! :jest:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Regarding the 1/350 TOS Enterprise: I don't think a letter writing campaign would do any good. Round2 is well aware that this would be a great seller for them. The 1/350 refit proves that. It's just not in their budget right now. The sad thing is the longer they wait the more expensive the project will be and the less likely it will ever see the light of day. I would have like to have an announcement at some point when the powers that be come to a decision positive or negitive. If negitive we can all mourn our loss and get on with our modeling lives. If positive we can all party like it's 1999 so to speak! I truely hope it's the latter! Just my two cents.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

fluke said:


> At first I was thinking "What the HE#$&& is she holding!" LOL


It looks like kryptonite but it's racing fuel. They must have colored it glowing green for dramatic effect.


----------



## ken1701 (Mar 22, 2010)

it was round 2 who said the the 1/350 tos enterprise would be released then went back on there word. there is only so many time they can repop the 18 inch enterprise and so many times people will buy it. they need to bring some new trek kits out if moebius models can do it why not round 2 which is a bigger company. i have sent many emails to round 2 about the tos e with no reply they not interested in what there customers would like to see released.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

ken1701 said:


> if moebius models can do it why not round 2 which is a bigger company.



What makes you say R2 is a bigger company than Moebius?
Yeah, they have more molds at their disposal, but I don't think they are actually any bigger than Moebius. Both are small operations.
And Moebius has been around longer.


----------



## ken1701 (Mar 22, 2010)

i might have been wrong to say round 2 are bigger than moebius but as you said round 2 do own more moulds eg, mpc,amt,polar lights, which they seam to just want to repop everything from them moulds and not invest in new moulds unlike moebius. you just have to look at the new models moebius has in the pipeline and compare that with what round 2 has new in the pipeline moebius wins hands down.


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Zorro said:


> Well, looks like two _new_ Marvel costumes as well as Cap and Spidey. That one's a surprise as I never got the impression Captain Action did very well for Playing Mantis.


I for one am glad to see the Captain back in Action!

Cappy D.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

ken,

I don't understand why you're so disappointed in Round 2's reissues of the Star Trek vehicles so far. The Vulcan shuttlecraft, Space Station K-7, and Romulan Bird of Prey haven't been reissued for thirty years and more. And like the 18 inch _Enterprise_, they've been repopped with far more accurate decals than ever came with any previous editions.

Reissuing old models from existing models is hopefully going to bring in the capital to allow R2 to invest in new tooling - as they're doing right now with the 1/25 scale 1966 Batmobile kits. As a figure modeler, I was thrilled to see their reissues of the Strange Change and Dark Shadows kits; they've been out of production for many decades, too. Sure, I've got my fingers crossed for reissues of the Disney Pirates of the Carribean and Haunted Mansion models - but next year I'll have my hands full building the current crop (for myself this time).

I've said it elsewhere and I'll say it here: R2 is well aware of what our wants are - build what you have so you can make room in your stash for what's coming.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

spindrift said:


> So R2 is reissuing the 12" Captain Action and all the Marvel hero costumes?? WOW!


Not really "reissuing" the costumes, they are upgraded new versions, more movie based it seems.

All these Marvel fig sets are due to the movies of the characters being done, and the Avengers film about ready to start filming.. I would bet. Ironman, Spiderman (already done).. Cap America and Thor movies are almost done filming. I would think these sets will take after the movie versions of the characters, similar to this Spiderman below. Hope I'm wrong.. I would prefer an old-style Cap uniform rather than the new movie version.. same for Thor too.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Sorry about the Political stuff........it was the CA fumes talking.....I'm fine now....really......oh look! Pixie Ferries!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

geoffdude said:


> Not really "reissuing" the costumes, they are upgraded new versions, more movie based it seems.
> 
> All these Marvel fig sets are due to the movies of the characters being done, and the Avengers film about ready to start filming.. I would bet. Ironman, Spiderman (already done).. Cap America and Thor movies are almost done filming. I would think these sets will take after the movie versions of the characters, similar to this Spiderman below. Hope I'm wrong.. I would prefer an old-style Cap uniform rather than the new movie version.. same for Thor too.


Geoff - what you say about the movie versions seems logical but the Spidey suit in your picture looks like _very_ early Ditko - I don't think the original issue had the under-arm "web-wings" like the one in the picture you posted. 










Original '67 below.










And squinting real hard - the illustrations on the back of the new Captain Action box all look Silver Age to me.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Marvel costumes will be all new based on their sixties, not movie, look.
Also the lower picture is not an original but a fan made repro box of the '67. 

I like the new updated CA Marvel boxes.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Xenodyssey said:


> Thanks for all the photos and the news.


You're welcome!


----------



## ken1701 (Mar 22, 2010)

mark you just have to look on the science fiction modeling thread on this forum to see i am not the only person that is not happy with round 2 and there trek repops and no news on the 1/350 tos e.


----------



## John DeBlasi (Dec 31, 1999)

*Captain Action*

EXCELLENT !!!!!!!!

Bring on the Captain !!!!!!!!!!

CAN'T WAIT !!!!!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

I am VERY disappointed R2 saw it not fit to copy the original costume and boxes on CA!!! Yet they are producing a Cap figure with copy of the second issue Ideal box!


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

spindrift said:


> I am VERY disappointed R2 saw it not fit to copy the original costume and boxes on CA!!! Yet they are producing a Cap figure with copy of the second issue Ideal box!


At least from the looks of the Spidey costume, a number of nice improvements have been made. I guess we can't all have everything we want.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Zorro said:


> ...I guess we can't all have everything we want.


My point exactly, about Round 2's failure to announce a 1/350th TOS _Enterprise_ for next year. All the other stuff they've released seems to mean nothing to the guys who seem completely focused on the one model. One might infer that they've built _every other_ model they have, they're so desparate to get this one. And, it isn't as if R2 has stated that they will *not* produce it.

I have a wish list as long as anybody's - the only list that's longer is of the kits in my stash I haven't built yet.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

I have to say, I've been complaining bitterly about the apparent death of the 1/350 E kit, but you're right. I have plenty of kits to build. That's a good perspective to keep in mind.


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

beatlepaul said:


> That's it????!?!
> 
> CRAP!:drunk:


I'd like to think going by your name that you would like the Beatle's kits repopped right?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...so does Cast-a-Way Toys no longer have the rights to produce Captain Action figures?


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

deadmanincfan said:


> ...so does Cast-a-Way Toys no longer have the rights to produce Captain Action figures?


Cast-A-Way Toys has the rights to do Captain Action specifically in 8" Mego-style.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The three model kits I'm most interested in:

1) The Polar Lights Batmobile. I'm buying at least three of each version. It's cool they asked for fan opinions to get it as accurate as styrene will allow and show prototypes. And Alex Ross is their James Bama. As Nektu said "Finally, after all these years, we are getting a real Batmobile kit."

2) The Moebius Battlestar Galactica. Sharp detail in the tiny parts make it look like a movie prop. Great kit of a great ship. Now I've bought at least $600 of Moebius kits and helped them get the Vampirella license so I can't imagine a better customer than me. I wonder if Moebius knows that?

3) The Pegasus My Favorite Martian. Good sculpting. If they could include a Bill Bixby figure that would make it even more cooler.

Frank


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

I really like the Captain Action line, glad they are doing more super-heroes. 

It woul be great of they did repos of Batman, Robin, Superman, Superboy,
Aquaman, and the original Sgt. Fury. I think that doing them in the original
repo boxes was an idea that came too late, also not making more heroes
may have cased it's early demise. My hopes for the best this time around .

They are really cool collectables.

fortress


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

BatToys said:


> ...If they could include a Bill Bixby figure that would make it even more cooler.


Ooh - and a Mrs. Brown and a Detective Brennan, all gathered in front of the garage...

 Oops, sorry. Didn't mean to turn this into a wish list thread.


----------



## chasd25 (Feb 14, 2002)

Mark McGovern said:


> ken,
> 
> I don't understand why you're so disappointed in Round 2's reissues of the Star Trek vehicles so far. The Vulcan shuttlecraft, Space Station K-7, and Romulan Bird of Prey haven't been reissued for thirty years and more. And like the 18 inch _Enterprise_, they've been repopped with far more accurate decals than ever came with any previous editions.
> 
> ...


I gotta say, as a trek/sci-fi/figure modeler, I am very happy with what they have put out so far. I never thought I would ever see the Romulan BOP, and the K-7 re-issued. I had given up on paying the collector prices they went for.

The vulcan shuttlecraft, the spock figure kit, interplanetary UFO were welcome reissues...I'm looking forward to the Klingon Bird of Prey with landing gear, as well as the tweaked Enterprise B.

The Aurora Batmobile, and Psycho mansion, great as well.

Would I have traded them all for a 1/350 TOS Enterprise...no way, as much as I want one, those reissues filled some serious holes in my collection. I've got enough unbuilts to last a lifetime, I'm sure we'll see the 1/350 TOS at some point, I'm not going to lose sleep, or stomp my feet and pout, because I won't get one in 2011. I got enough other stuff to build. 

Until then.....bring on the re-issues, I'd love to see the Pirates & Haunted Mansion kits again, as well as the Black Hole kits.

Charlie


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

BatToys said:


> The three model kits I'm most interested in:
> 
> 1) The Polar Lights Batmobile. I'm buying at least three of each version. It's cool they asked for fan opinions to get it as accurate as styrene will allow and show prototypes. And Alex Ross is their James Bama. As Nektu said "Finally, after all these years, we are getting a real Batmobile kit."
> 
> ...


I don't get it. I thought the previous Polar Lights released the Batmobile already. I see them ALL the time on EBAY. Also I thought PL was re releasing their Phantom of the Opera kit?


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

Matthew Green said:


> ...I thought the previous Polar Lights released the Batmobile already...


Back then, they couldn't get the licensing straightened out between George Barris, 20th Century Fox, DC Comics, et. al., so Polar Lights came up with a generic 1960s-era comic book style Batmobile. What's out now is a repop of Aurora's 1/32 scale, if rather inaccurate, TV Batmobile. The 1/25 scale model they're releasing next year is supposed to be the most accurate model of the 1966 Batmobile yet.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Mark, you're making me feel old! You know it's been a long time when we start explaining the factors that led to PL releases. I'da sworn that was last year.

But I do think you're right.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

where's the model pics ?? all i can see is a girl in a yellow bikini 
JK . really looking forward to all the cool stuff this year . 
thanks for the pics .
hb


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Matthew Green said:


> I'd like to think going by your name that you would like the Beatle's kits repopped right?


How did you Guess??!?!?LOL! Yep, Love to see them! Never had them!

But I was referring to my dissapointment at no Big TOS E....


----------



## ajmadison (Oct 18, 1999)

chasd25 said:


> I gotta say, as a trek/sci-fi/figure modeler, I am very happy with what they have put out so far. I never thought I would ever see the Romulan BOP, and the K-7 re-issued. I had given up on paying the collector prices they went for.
> 
> The vulcan shuttlecraft, the spock figure kit, interplanetary UFO were welcome reissues...I'm looking forward to the Klingon Bird of Prey with landing gear, as well as the tweaked Enterprise B.
> 
> ...


I completely agree with your sentiments here. I was very pleased with R2 re-releasing some kits that seemed to be destined only to be available as collector's items. That they are fixing some of the worst mistakes on the more available kits also shows that they are listening to the modelers. 

I can only presume that some modelers are frustrated by the announcement, then subsequent delays of the 1/350 TOS. Its like, "What?! No 1/350 TOS. Awful company." R2 has been a better model producer than AMT/Ertl ever was. Frankly, I don't understand the desire for the 1/350 TOS-E. Icon, yes, interesting modeling subject, debatable. And frankly, if the modelers want it so bad, either scratch build the sucker, I do with subjects that are not available in injected plastic (so yes, I put up or shut up), or arrange for a garage kit of one and pays the money.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Very cool stuff!! I wonder if that Spider Man costume will fit on my GI Joe?
Too much Trek bickering for me! LOL! No Luck Charms for you!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

Bear in mind regarding the Captain Action pics, that the boxes and contents are mock-ups ONLY, and do not accurately reflect the final retail product. Joe and Ed from CA Ent. said that the costumes will be golden age (or is it Silver age...) anyways, they will be based on the classic comic book costumes, and not the recent movies. Current costumes planned are Spiderman, Captain America, Thor, and Iron Man. 

I'm seriously pleased with this news. Captain Action was my absolute favourite toy as a kid next to Major Matt Mason.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

The Deluxe Batmobile will have stencils to paint the stripes. Cool idea.


----------



## Kitzillastein58 (Jan 27, 2009)

BatToys said:


> The Deluxe Batmobile will have stencils to paint the stripes. Cool idea.


You're right, that is a pretty cool idea! I already have a couple of the Aurora Batmobile reissue's, and I'm looking forward to getting the 1/25 scale editions as well. As cool as a 1/350th scale TOS Enterprise would be, I, myself, wouldn't have any room for one anyway. I'm working on one of the old 1/537 scale Refit Enterprise kit's and don't know where the heck I'm gonna put that one. Even so, between Moebius, Round 2, Monarch, and Atlantis, there are still many excellent kits coming out to work on. I got nothing to complain about, and I look forward to buying all I can afford. At any rate, it's a great time to be modeler!

Kitz' :wave:


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Hi Battoys:

So the deluxe version of the 1/25 Batmobile will not have Batman and Robin figures?

Do you know if the new Captain Action costumes will fit on the Polar Lights figures from 10 years ago?

Thanks.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

1) The snap kit will be the only version that has the figures. I'm not positive but I think the figures are based on the 1966 Batman opening credits.

2) The 2011 Captain Action figure will be all new and closer in size to Ideal's.
The new costume will fit the 1966 CA. If the Polar Lights is the same size as Ideal's then it should fit.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

If you want to know more, head to the 1966 Batmobile board, and in particular, their board about the Round 2 line of kits, where this information is coming from. 

http://1966batvehicles.yuku.com/forums/18/t/Round-2-Line-of-Batmobiles.html


----------



## clark_savage (Jan 24, 2003)

Thanks Battoys and Kit for the information.

I prefer to have figures with the kit so might opt to buy the snap kit and paint the figures in show-accurate colours. I will paint my Polar Lights Batmobile figures in comics-accurate colours so I can always swap them out anyway as both cars are in the same scale.

In any case I will check the board.


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

BatToys said:


> 2) The 2011 Captain Action figure will be all new and closer in size to Ideal's.
> The new costume will fit the 1966 CA. If the Polar Lights is the same size as Ideal's then it should fit.


I just hope the get the cap fitting right this time. Either the head shrank or the cap grew in the PL version.


----------

